# Cormac McCarthy



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Probably someone has written about this author here, but will offer my thoughts too.
After reading "The Road' (dark, very dark !) I thought, hmmm, don't know if I'll be reading anything more by this guy, BUT I am a voracious (& guilty)reader & I saw the 'All the Pretty Horses" trilogy in my village's awesome stone library and Holy Cow, the man can create great images for sure, for sure !!


----------



## Jimbooooo (Dec 25, 2012)

Try "No Country For Old Men" too. Odd punctuation, but good when you adjust to it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The border trilogy is great. If you want dark, read Outer Dark. He makes Steven King look like mother goose.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

What makes Outer Dark so disturbing is how true it rings. Brrrrr! I'm cold.
Edit: He has, I think, a keen and unfiltered eye for human nature. Too much for many, I am sure.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, yeah, read everything by him I could get my hands on.



Jimbooooo said:


> Try "No Country For Old Men" too. Odd punctuation, but good when you adjust to it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't forget Sunset Limited. Fantastic.


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

And Blood Meridian. Very evocative writing. Like the border trilogy, it captures the essence of the US-Mexico border region.

But I'm usually good for one Cormac McCarthy book per year. Has he written anything cheerful? Even one sentence?


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Cormac really brightens my day! His work is so inspiring.
Hemlock anyone?


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I read an interview with him where he implied his books always start much more light hearted, until he edits them.

One of my favorite authors.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mickm - living on the other end of the Appalachians from where many of McCormac's scenes are I too am a 'proud hillbilly' and I love the old folks who are harder & harder to find.
Years agoI knew an old ME Guide/farmer - a tiny old, old man who could jump up and do a backwards somersault & land on his feet.
My grandfather once when we went to town in the time when compact cars were new grabbed a rear-engine one and lifted the front bumper to head level - he was in his mid to late 60's at the time.
A friend was taken in by a poor family and raised back in the woods on a farm where everything was as in the 30's (or 20's ?) though it was the 60's, the only tractor was oxen & the only cash income was cutting 'pulp' in winter, piling it on the river bank & 'driving' it to a mill in spring.
The kids had to board in town to go to school in 'mud season' because the road to the farm was impassible.
They had 3 large fields just for their potatoes & killed & canned 50 chickens in the fall .
Haven't read all Mr. Cormac's books yet, but prolly will.



mickm said:


> I read an interview with him where he implied his books always start much more light hearted, until he edits them.
> 
> One of my favorite authors.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

"Child of God" by McCarthy was a great book! Lester Ballard was a unforgettable character.

"Suttree" was excellent as well!

Both books are must-reads IMO.

.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I first read All the pretty horses about 95-96' when I was much more impressionable, and let me tell you, I felt like I was in a prison south of the border, the most moving of any books I have ever read. The guy can make it come to life in your mind.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I red The Road...wasn't impressed much.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Blood Meridian is one of my favorite books ever.

Brutal but stunning read.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cormac McCarthy definitely isn't for everyone. However, I think it is undeniable that the man can paint pictures with words...and doesn't mince words.

In the last few years, I've managed to put together quite a collection of 1st ed./1st prints hardback of his works, some signed.


----------

